# Cheap Driftwood?



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Where is the cheapest place to get small pieces of aquarium driftwood and how much?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

the beach! it's free!

only thing you need to do is boil the hell out of it, and if you're looking for a small piece- it'll fit in a pot easy


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

your backyard There is no cheaper than free! just make sure of the wood you are collecting and disinfect it. I'm going hunting for some sick driftwood soon as well in the humber river area.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

It may not seem like it but to me Big Als actually have the cheapest drift wood with the most selection. 

If you think that price doesn't work for you then honestly you should take a trip to the beach or nearby stream and pick something up.


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

What pieces are best if you have plecos?


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Malaysian driftwood is the best in my opinion. Gives lots of surface area for them to graze on and it also has lots of grooves and fibers that allow growth of micoorganisms.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a few pieces. What size are you looking for?


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anything ranging from 3-6.5 inches long.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

What kinds of local wood are considered to be aquarium safe ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry I'm in Scarborough, probably not worth it for you.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> What kinds of local wood are considered to be aquarium safe ?


Any hard wood. So avoid softwood like cedar. I heard willow is ok.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is lots of downed willow courtesy of the ice storm.


----------

